# Need help with Flex App



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

I cannot open the flex app without getting an error message and support has provided zero help. Any real suggestions ?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

reset. if that doesn't work, delete and reinstall the app


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> reset. if that doesn't work, delete and reinstall the app


Tried that, same error Stating, we were unable able to load this screen due to technical error. Please try again later.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> Tried that, same error Stating, we were unable able to load this screen due to technical error. Please try again later.


have you tried downloading an older version of the app?


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> have you tried downloading an older version of the app?


Do you have a link?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

vegasheat said:


> Do you have a link?


no unfortunately.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> no unfortunately.


They have the worst app of all companies. Surprised, you would think they would have the best app and support. The support is zero


----------



## biwondabi1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Does anybody know if we are allowed to distribute the app? I don't have the most recent terms and conditions, but if someone can verify for me 100% that there is no penalty for me to send a link for the .apk file, I can send you a link via my OneDrive. 

I recommend saving it somewhere in case you ever have to re-DL it. That thing is very unreliable.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Go to account, legal info, TOS.

Pretty clear the answer is no.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Go to account, legal info, TOS.
> 
> Pretty clear the answer is no.


biwondabi1 Pretty sure the language is in Section 10, stating use of application is non-transferable


----------



## Lifening (Oct 18, 2016)

When I signed up I told them I was in the town I lived in and Flex was delivering here for me. As it turns out I was in the metropolitan area where they deliver but not in the exact town. So I signed up again, this time with the city they recognize. I had to use a different e-mail address to do that. Then they invited me through the first email address but I couldn't log on. Eventually I tried the second one and it worked. Hope this help you, or someone else.


----------

